
China faces fight to hang onto foreign manufacturers - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/3081415/coronavirus-china-faces-fight-hang-foreign-manufacturers-us
======
ilamont
I think a lot of the movement will be to Taiwan, Vietnam, and other countries
in SE Asia, rather than wholesale relocation back to the US, EU and Japan.

It's also an opportunity for India, if the country can address issues that
have hindered certain kinds of manufacturing in the past.

